# 40 gallon breeder tank



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm getting a 40gl breeder 36" long x 18 x 17 high

Planning on the Finnex planted + light
Aquaclear 70

do I need an airstone? 

Haven't picked plants yet. No co2

suggestions? thanks!


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the same tank, same dimensions. I had a similar HOB with it and needed a powerhead to make me happy. The flow from the HOB left one side of the tank dead, even when put in the center it it wasn't enough. I was constantly finding debris/feces/plant material at the bottom and when I replaced the HOB with a canister and power head that problem fixed itself.

I also have the planted + light. I love it. But if you put it on a tetra tank the legs don't spread wide enough to fit over the rim and clamp together so they just rest on it. Be careful.

With no CO2 you might want to consider Excel/Glut. It might not be necessary depending on the plants you choose. Look through my post history, I made a recent thread in the Aquascaping forum with some pictures. It's since changed but you can see what I'm capable of growing with the same light.

What kind of fish were you getting? Do you have any ideas for plants?


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I haven't done too bad in selecting then, lol! 

Not sure on fish or plants yet. I'll look at your stuff, will give me ideas!

Wonder if the next size up HOB would be better?


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I purchased the Tetra Ex-45 with my tank as there was a rebate. Likely I could/should have gone bigger. I'm not sure how the Ex 45 and your filter compare, but it sounds like it's bigger. You might be alright.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

The aquaclear 70 is probably a little more powerful since it's for tanks up to 70g. 

I am getting a top for the tank too, on Amazon. It's a glass one, so I hope the light will go on ok. I can only find the 40g tank at Petsmart for $90! I might wait til the weekend and see if it goes on sale. Unfortunately it's not one of the $1/gallon on sale right now.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Petco does the dollar per gallon. The one I have locally has it with plenty left in stock and I bought mine from there. Are you sure it's nowhere to be found?


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Really? I looked online and the only one I see was $89. Also saw that one at the store. hmm

oh wait, Petco. Didn't look there. Will do for sure!
Was thinking petsmart

add: Ok, cool! they have them at one at a store around here. thanks!!


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

schnebbles said:


> Well, I haven't done too bad in selecting then, lol!
> 
> Not sure on fish or plants yet. I'll look at your stuff, will give me ideas!
> 
> Wonder if the next size up HOB would be better?


Problem with a HOB on a planted tank is you get great flow from front to back, but circulation doesn't reach the ends of the tank leaving dead spots. Getting a big enough HOB to eliminate those dead spots will create excessive flow directly in front of the filter itself, blow fish around and pin plants to the substrate.

With a canister rated for a 55gal tank you can direct the flow length wise down the tank, or DIY your own spray bar to cover the entire width of the tank.

I suggest starting right from the get go and go with a canister filter, or if your dead set on a HOB model sticking with your original selection and adding a small power head to eliminate the dead spots on the ends of the tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

My brother likes the HOB filters and has had both a 29g and a 55g tank/w them and
I saw the current in them and there were no dead spots but only slight behind hard
scape items. Don't know if the 40B will work like this so you may need a circulating pump at the other end. But I don't see why everyone doesn't place the filters on the tank like he does...on the end instead of at the back. Makes a circular clock, not mixing bowl current in there. The tank shape does count on this. The 29g and 55g tanks are fairly high compared to the length. But back to that powerhead on the other end from the filter issue. Push it from both ends.


----------



## Brandonc41 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Petco $1 per gallon*

Sale is on now. Ends the 24th


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I had the same question when I bought my 40b a few weeks ago. "Will the AC 70 be enough filtration?" The addition of a powerhead to help with circulation sounds like it just may work.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I ordered the filter today, so I'll have to see, probably add the power head.

I guess I don't understand the circulation everywhere. Would one of the bubble wants work in back on the other side of the filter?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> But I don't see why everyone doesn't place the filters on the tank like he does...on the end instead of at the back.


I didn't have mine on the end because of where my tank sits. It's impossible to hide it if it is on the side of the tank as opposed to the back, though hanging it on the side would/could solve the issue. Having it on the end on my tank would expose it to possibly being bumped into as my tank is in a high traffic area, not to mention it would give the cat purchase to climb up on the tank:confused1:



schnebbles said:


> I guess I don't understand the circulation everywhere. Would one of the bubble wants work in back on the other side of the filter?


Circulation distributes nutrients more evenly, when you have dead spots that area isn't getting nutrients (ferts) and you end up with algae growing in those areas, in those instances improving the flow to the dead spot improves plant growth and there by eliminating algae growth. But if you insure adequate flow throughout the tank to begin with you prevent the problem from ever arising:wink:


----------

